# Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...



## Ziegenbein (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich war heute bei meinem Tackle-Dealer und als ich mal wieder nach einer leichten Spinnrute gucken wollte, meinte er, 
es sei eine neue Sportex Rute eingetroffen die "Sportex Black Stream" 2,70m WG 20g (Toleranz 16-30g)

Also die Rute macht einen guten Eindruck, sehr straff und sehr schlank. Für 79,90€ doch recht preiswert. 
Nur der Griff dieser Rute sagte mir nicht 100% zu und die Lackierung (Matt) ebenfalls nicht, wobei der Griff nicht sooo schlimm für mich ist. 

Meine Frage an euch, kennt jemand diese Rute aus der Praxis und noch etwas, könnt ihr mir sonst eine schöne alternative nennen?

Sehr schön schlank, straff und leicht darf die Rute sein, was gibt es da schönes am Markt? Bitte empfehlt mir was :q


----------



## andernachfelix (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

guck mal nach garbolino black hill oder resurrection oder die sportex saphir


----------



## Ziegenbein (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Die Garbolino Black Hill gibt es leider nicht größer als 2,40m #c

Die Resurrection ist mir zu schwer und die Sportex Saphir hat Zweisteg-Ringe |evil:

Aber es geht schon in die richtige Richtung #6

Mehr Vorschläge bitte... :m


----------



## darth carper (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Die Sportex würde mich auch interessieren.
Die gibt es ja gerade bei der Rute und Rolle für ein Jahresabo ohne Zuzahlung als Prämie!


----------



## AppA (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Astucit “Drachkovitch Passion Leurres“ - 2,70 m - 8-40 gr, schön straff und schnell

 Jan Gutjahr “Hi-Lite” - 2,75 m - 5-30 gr, eine Idee weicher aber auch sehr schnell

Letztere kann ich Dir ungefischt für 85 € verkaufen, da ich die straffere Drachko bevorzuge...


Gruß
AppA


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Die Drachko scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, hab jetzt sehr vieles gelesen, die einen sagen ist Top und die anderen sagen so lala...

Kommt schon Leute, nennt mal noch ein paar schöne schlanke, leichte Ruten die Ruckrad haben für's leichte Gummi angeln bis 10cm und bis 15g Köpfen


----------



## darth carper (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Dam Calyber Spin -42g WG


----------



## Rednec (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Gamakatsu  Cheetah (nicht die R )
2,60m  10-80g  Gewicht:  ca 150g|supergri


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Ja die Cheetah scheint das richtige zu sein 2,60m und schön schlank und straff. 

Bloß bei dem Preis kann ich mir fast schon eine Harrison VHF aufbauen lassen.


----------



## sims (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Hi Karl.

Also wenns leicht sein soll und etwa 2,4m lang dann schau dir doch mal die Berkley Pulse 802H an.

Ist neu u hab sie leider selbst noch nicht in Händen gehalten, aber überlege mir sie zu kaufen, da ich ziemlich genau sowas suche.
also entweder sportex black stream 2,4m 60WG 175g Eigengewicht, oder
Berkley Pulse 802H 2,4m 15-50WG  und unglaubliche  124g

lg, sims


----------



## senner (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

die berkley pulse soll recht ordentlich sein


----------



## Blueplay76 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Wenn du Sie noch bekommst, dann kannst du dir auch mal  die Balzer Natural Power IM10 Jig 30 in 2,45m anschauen. Eine schöne Rute, z. Zeit im ausverkauf unter 100€ zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> ... und die Sportex Saphir hat Zweisteg-Ringe ...



Wo ist das Problem? Zweistegringe für eine leichte Rute um 20g Wurfgewicht scheinen mir das naheliegendste von der Welt zu sein! Ich würde mich eher fragen, wieso jemand da Dreistegringe verbauen sollte!


----------



## buebue (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

er hätte gerne einstegringe glaub ich


----------



## Ziegenbein (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Richtig #6


Die neue Uli Beyer Baitjigger scheint das richtige zu sein.


----------



## schakal1182 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Die Garbolino Black Hill gibt es leider nicht größer als 2,40m #c
> 
> Die Resurrection ist mir zu schwer und die Sportex Saphir hat Zweisteg-Ringe |evil:
> 
> ...




Wieso ist dir die Resurrection zu schwer? Die 270er (15/50g) ist die schwerste mit 180g. Mir würde das reichen. Hast du die Rute mal angrabbeln können? Wenn ja - wo? Du bist doch auch aus dem Kölner Raum, oder?


----------



## magic feeder (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

also ich habe mir die sportex black stream in 2,40 und 40g besorgt und bin begeistert


----------



## tincatinca (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Bitte mehr dazu, also eine kurze Beschreibung bzgl. Verarbeitung, Praxistest, etc.

Danke schon mal!


Überlege nämlich auch sie mir zu kaufen!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Wenn du Sie noch bekommst, dann kannst du dir auch mal die Balzer Natural Power IM10 Jig 30 in 2,45m anschauen. Eine schöne Rute, z. Zeit im ausverkauf unter 100€ zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Genau das ist auch mein Rutentip! 
Allerdings in 2,75m. Ist für GuFi´s bis 10cm an Köpfen bis 18Gr. mit das beste was man kaufen kann.... 
Da die Rute als *IM 10* leider nur 1 Jahr produziert wurde, dürfte es schwer sein die noch irgendwo neu abzugreifen.
Hab mir daher zur Vorsicht auch gleich noch nen zweiten Stock davon "auf Halde" gekauft. Falls der erste Stecken mal den Geist aufgeben sollte. 
Preislich liegt der Stecken bei ~80€.


----------



## henni82 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

servus...
ich fische zum stachelritter ärgern ne prologic savagegear bushwhacker in 2,58m länge und nem wurfgewicht von 15-40g. zusammen mit ner 2500er rollengröße eine sehr gute kombo!
der blank ist sehr gut verarbeitet, schnell, empfindliche spitze und super rückrat! fische mit der rute auch auf dorsch!selbst vor nem kämpferischen sundhecht muss sie sich nicht verstecken! eine optimale gufi und ds rute! und vorallem ist sie leicht!! und das ganze gibs für um die hundert juros!!

grüsse


----------



## MadHias (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

hallo

hab mir gestern die berkley skeletor II mit 15-40g und 240cm länge gekauft. mit einer 2500er daiwa exceler. bin von der kombo sehr überzeugt! :vik: beide bekommst für unter 200€

mfg


----------



## MadHias (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

die rute gibts auserdem noch in geringeren "gewichtsklassen"


----------



## henningcl (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Hallo

Ich bin gerade ein bisschen  sehr unentschlossen.;+

Bei meinem Händler stehen die BS und auch noch für einen sagenhaften Kurs(die 2,10 -28g für 54,-)

Ich hab sie kurz angefasst und bin begeistert.
das Rutengewicht ist auch OK.
Nur weiss ich leider nicht welche ich nehm soll.

Ich such ne rute für kleine Spinner Blinker und Wobbler und zum Twitschen und DS und zum light Mefo angeln.

Für Mefo ist 2,10 zu kurz, da passt eher die 2,70.
Zum Twischen ist 2,70 zu lang  und 2,10 gut
Für kleine Kukö würd ich 2,40 gut finden.

Tja, was denkt Ihr 2,40 als Kompromiss oder 2,10 für Kukös,Twitschen und für DS. und light Mefo was längeres.

Für Eingaben wäre ich dankbar.

grüsse
henning


----------



## Ziegenbein (1. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



henningcl schrieb:


> 2,10 für Kukös,Twitschen und für DS und light Mefo was längeres.


 
#6

So würde ich es machen, da gibt es keine kompromisse.

Für Mefo brauchst schon min. eine 3,00m Peitsche


----------



## MadHias (2. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

hat jemand von euch schon die Sportex Black Stream in der 305cm wg 30g version in der hand gehabt? möchte diese gerne zum gufi fischen in weihern vom ufer aus benutzen.

hatte bis jetzt nur das vergnügen die 240 cm version in händen zu halten (endlich mal kein schwerer knüppel von spotex).

was meint ihr, ist die rute für mein vorhaben geeignet?

danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## henningcl (2. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Moin
Hab jetzt die 2.10er genommen:vik::vik:

Ne normale Mefopeitsche hab ich schon, ich dacht an was leichtes.
Aber da ich ja eh so oft an die Küste komme.....

grüsse
Henning 



Karl Kani schrieb:


> #6
> 
> So würde ich es machen, da gibt es keine kompromisse.
> 
> Für Mefo brauchst schon min. eine 3,00m Peitsche


----------



## henningcl (2. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Hi

Du Fiesling stehst doch mit dem Händler unter Vertrag!!!!

Für diesen Monat(Woche:m) muss das erstmal reichen.

Nö, da kommt die Stradic/TwinPower 2500 FA drann.(erstmal)

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## mr.pink79 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



> Hab jetzt die 2.10er genommen



Die habe ich auch im Auge.:g Wie macht sie sich denn bei trocken schwingen?


----------



## henningcl (2. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Moin
Ich hab beim Händler nochmal nachgefragt, ob er noch was Anderes hat( obwohl ich mich schon entschiedenhatte) nur so zum Vergleich.
Er hat in der Länge 228cm  noch ne DAM Quick Stick (oder so;+) gehabt.

Die war nur ein wenig straffer, ABER!!!, die hatte auch ein Wg. -58g:g und der Blank am Griff der Sportex ist so dick wie der Blank bei der DAM ca. in der Mitte der Rute...... noch Fragen!!!???

Ansonsten hab ich kein Vergleich, aber die Sportex hat eine Ausgesprochene Spitzenaktion.


Fazit: Absolut zeitgemässe Rute, das einzige was mich stört,ist das die Ruten mit höherem Wg. Dreistegberingung haben.
Einstegberingung hätte es auch getan.

grüsse
henning 






mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch im Auge.:g Wie macht sie sich denn bei trocken schwingen?


----------



## FishingOne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Servus,

ich hatte am Wochenende auch das Vergnügen die Black Stream in 2,75m//60g bzw. 2,70m//40g in den Händen zu halten. Da ich heuer vorhabe, verschärft mit Kunstködern zu angeln ist die Anschaffung einer neuen Spinnrute geplant.

Mein Gewässer ist ein ca. 5ha großer Baggersee mit gutem Zanderbestand, aber auch Hechte sind jederzeit möglich. Ich habe vor mit Gummifischen (12cm) und Jigköpfen bis ca. 20g zu angeln. Es werden aber auch Wobbler in der Preisklasse bis max. 50g (eher aber Wobbler mit 30g) zum Einsatz kommen. Ich habe am Wochenende darüber mit einem Mitarbeiter der Fa. Sportex gesprochen, dieser hat mir zu einer 60g Rute geraten.

Folgende Unklarheiten würde ich vor dem Kauf einer Rute noch aus der Welt schaffen:


Wie gesagt, ich fische im Normalfall mit Ködern bis 30g, warum dann die Empfehlung der Version in 60g, aus meiner Sicht würde ja die 40g Rute da auch reichen!?! Ich habe angesprochen das ich eine Rute benötige mit der ich guten Kontakt zum GuFi habe, könnte es sein das er mir daher die härtere Version empfohlen hat??
Welche Rutenlänge würdet ihr mir als Uferangler auf o.g. See empfehlen??
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt einem Einsteiger helfen, letzte Unklarheiten zu beseitigen und eventuell schon mehr von euren Erfahrungen mit der Rute berichten.

Vielen Dank für zahlreiche Anworten!!

LG
FishingOne


----------



## Veit (16. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

@ Fishing One: Besonders zum Gufiangeln sollte die Rute stets ein höheres Wurfgewicht haben als das Ködergewicht. Einerseits kannst du deinen Köder somit deutlich kontrollierter führen und was noch wichtiger ist, der Anhieb kommt so besser durch. Mit einer maximalen Wurfgewichtsauslastung stösst die Rute normalerweise schon an ihre obere Grenze. Fürs anjiggen des Köders, vorallem aber das Eintreiben des Hakens in ein hartes Zander- oder Hechtmaul fehlt dann ganz einfach die notwendige Power. Auch bei der Bisserkennung kann das höhere Wurfgewicht unter Umständen eine positive Rolle spielen.
Mit der 60 g Rute bist du für deine Zwecke aufjeden Fall gut bedient. Die Rutenlänge hängt an, welche Wurfweite notwendig ist. Wenn dein Gewässer vom Ufer aus nur langsam tief wird und somit eventuell große Wurfweiten erforderlich sind, würde ich zu einer 3 Meter-Rute greifen. 2,70 m reichen meistens völlig aus, aber in einzelnen Fällen können die 3 Meter eben doch die entscheidende Wurfweite bedeuten.


----------



## FishingOne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Hallo Veit,

danke für deine Erklärungen, du hast mir damit sehr geholfen!! Somit ist die eine Entscheidung schon mal getroffen und es wird eine Version in 60g WG werden.

Bleibt nur mehr die Rutenlänge offen, ich denke aber das es der 2,75m Stecken werden wird. Die nächste Länge wären dann 3,10m, muss ich mir aber noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen!?

Praktische Erfahrungen mit einer der Ruten hast du nicht zufällig!? Wenn nicht, hoffe ich, das mir einer der vielen anderen Boardies Informationen dazu zukommen lassen kann!!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!!

LG
FishingOne


----------



## Veit (16. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



FishingOne schrieb:


> Praktische Erfahrungen mit einer der Ruten hast du nicht zufällig!?



Nein, hab sie nur mal im Angelladen beäugt, aber nicht mal in die Hand genommen, da sie mir optisch garnicht gefallen.


----------



## FishingOne (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Hallo,


ich war gestern im Angelladen und hatte folgende Black Stream Ruten in der Hand:

BS 3,00m WG 40g, angegebene Toleranz 36-59g
BS 3,10m WG 60g, angegebene Toleranz 51-71g
Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe werde ich großteils mit 12cm GuFi und Köpfen bis max. 20g in einem 5ha Baggersee angeln. Der Verkäufer im Angelladen hat gemeint, die 40g Rute wäre für meine Zwecke auch eine Überlegung wert, da ich mit den relativen leichten Ködern diese Rute besser "aufladen" und somit größere Weiten erreichen kann.

Was meint Ihr dazu? Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt aus eigenen Erfahrungen berichten und mir helfen! Was soll mir die wichtiger sein, die steifere Rute oder die größere Wurfweite!?!

THX
Chris

P.S.: Ich bin nicht unbedingt auf die Black Stream fixiert, bin für alle Alternativen offen!!


----------



## tincatinca (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Fische neben 2 Speedmaster (H und XH, je 2,70) und der ersten Serie der Skelli seit einiger Zeit auch die Sportex Black Stream (2701). Die 20g WG sind locker drin.
Meiner Meinung nach einen Tick weniger straff als die Speedmaster, aber kann man schwer vergleichen, da das WG ja auch geringer ist als bei meinen Speedmaster Ruten.
Fazit: Finde diese Rute (noch zu dem Preis, meine bei eb.. 50,00 plus Versand) sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## senner (25. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*



FishingOne schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu? Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt aus eigenen Erfahrungen berichten und mir helfen! Was soll mir die wichtiger sein, die steifere Rute oder die größere Wurfweite!?!



servus,
veit hat dir eigentlich alles wichtige erläutert!

wenn du mit 20gr (?!) köpfen + 12er gummi angelst, könnte eine 40gr rute relativ knapp bemessen sein, was führung etc angeht.


----------



## FishingOne (26. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

@senner: Ich weiß, Veit hat mir auch schon sehr gut weitergeholfen!! Wollte nur noch nachfragen bzgl. der Wurfweite, ob ich da mit der steiferen Rute Probleme haben werde!? Da ich im Angeln mit GuFi quasi Einsteiger bin, weiß ich auch noch nicht, welches Gewicht der Jigköpfe (vielleicht benötige ich auch nur 10g Köpfe) im Baggersee ideal für mich ist!?

Wie gesagt, da ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin, habe ich auf eure Unterstützung gehofft!!

THX
Chris


----------



## senner (26. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

20 gr ist wirklich viel. sowas wird eig im fluss eingesetzt. normalerweise müssten im baggersee zwischen 5-15gr locker ausreichen. 
ich würde dir wirklich mindestens zur 60er raten, wenn du mit gummis rumwerfen willst. die teile müssen ja angelupft und gezupft und weiß ich was werden. wenn sich dabei die rute jedes mal fast "durchbiegt", bedeutet das sehr schlechte köderführung und bissausbeute. 
außerdem hast du bei der 60gr reserven nach oben und wegen der wurfweite würde ich mir keine gedanken machen. mit der steiferen rute, kannst du ohne bedenken voll durchziehen. würde ich bei 40gr wg mit großen gummi nicht mehr machen. außerdem ist die wurftechnik ein sehr wichtiger parameter bei der wurfweite 

ohne zu übertreiben oder rumzuschleimen, aber veit ist wirklich experte wenns ums spinnfischen geht. schau dir einfach mal den raubfischfangthread 2008 an..du wirst mehr "petri veit" als "petri heil" lesen :q du kannst ihm also voll und ganz vertrauen.


----------



## SimonHH (26. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

hm...vielleicht nicht so ganz das thema,aber mal kucken...

ich hab vor,mir ne neue mefospinnrute zuzulegen.
die länge soll zwischen 3.10m und 3.20m liegen,das WG max. 45g (+/-  n bischen) preislich nich mehr als 120.- €
ich hatte die "scorpion maiden" in 3.15m WG 14-48g inne flossen...vom ding her nicht schlecht.
wer kennt die rute? was haltet ihr von der? andere vorschläge? 

danke schon mal im vorraus für n paar sachdienliche antworten.:m


----------



## henningcl (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Moin

Ich würde auf jeden fall die rute in 2,75m mit 60g für deine vorstellung nehmen.

Und hiermit wette ich einen Kasten Bier, das man mirt einer 2,75m rute annähernd genausoweit wirft wie mit ner 3m rute.
mit annähernd meine ich 2,3,4 m mehr oder weniger, was ja wohl keinen unterschied macht.

Mit ner passenden Schnur und vielleicht noch ner passenden Rolle holt man viel mehr raus.

grüsse
henning




FishingOne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich war gestern im Angelladen und hatte folgende Black Stream Ruten in der Hand:
> ...


----------



## Brockenhorst (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sportex Black Stream oder alternative...*

Moin moin,

ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen mir eine neue Rute zuzulegen. Ich bin da aber noch ein wenig unentschlossen. Ich habe zwei Ruten ins Auge gefasst. Zum einen die SPORTEX Spinn-Rute Black Stream in 2,4 mit 60g WG und zum anderen die Jenzi MITSUKI Soft Bait auch 2,4m mit 60g WG. Zu den Sportex-Ruten wurde ja schon viel geschrieben. Kennt jemand die Jenzi? Oder was haltet ihr im allgemeinen von dieser Marke in Sachen Rutenbau?
Ich möchte mit der Rute einen breiten Bereich des Spinnfischens abdecken, dass heißt Spinner, Wobbler, Gufi und auch Köfi. Zielfische: Hecht, Zander eventuell auch Barsch. Meine Gewässer sind Seen und die Elbe bei Magdeburg.

Für Tips und Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Brockenhorst


----------

